# Captains Chair - Swivel



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi I am looking for some advice. We have a year 2000 Dutchmen Express C Class on a Chevrolet cab/chassis. I would like to change the passenger front seat so that it swivels around to face into the motorhome. Would appreciate any advice or comments on how this can be done.

Many thanks Geoff


----------

